# 22'' LG L226WTQ monitor frequency problem

## TemplarKnight

Greetings all,

I got my 22'' LG L226WTQ monitor today and 've been struggling all afternoon to get the frequency (60Hz) working. 

I have this graphic card:

```
birbilakos ~ # lspci|grep nV

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
```

These are my relevant xorg sections:

```
Section "Monitor"

Identifier  "My Monitor"

HorizSync   30-83

VertRefresh 56-75

Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

Subsection "Display"

Depth       24

Modes       "1680x1050_60" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubsection

EndSection
```

I can successfully get 1680x1050 resolution, but 60Hz refresh rate doesn't seem to work: i can tell from the flickering and from the "right-click-on-kde-desktop->configure-desktop->display" menu (it says 50hz).

I am using D-sub connection (not dvi).

Cat anybody help me with this one?

----------

## Stever

EDIT:  I just noticed are you using the nv driver? Maybe you'd have better luck with the nvidia driver.  Check out http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

It is possible that your card can't support that modeline for some reason.  I'd take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what it says - there should be a section where it is checking each mode and will list any modes that it can't support.

For example, an excerpt from my Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1080)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1920x1080": 138.5 MHz, 66.6 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

```

----------

## TemplarKnight

no no, i'm not using the nv driver but the nvidia:

```
birbilakos ~ # emerge -va nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631-r1  0 kB
```

----------

## Stever

OK, I guess the [nv] in your Screen section threw me for a sec.  If you're using the nvidia drivers, then your Xorg.0.log should have a section very similar to what I posted.  Somewhere in there it should be rejecting your modeline and telling you why it won't use it.

----------

## TemplarKnight

My xorg.log

```

birbilakos ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux birbilakos.homelinux.com 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #5 SMP Fri Aug 24 15:02:50 EEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 08 May 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 24 22:29:18 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81b9540

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 17f2,2570 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,2573 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 17f2,24d2 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 17f2,24d2 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 17f2,24d2 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 17f2,24d2 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 17f2,24dd rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 17f2,24d2 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 17f2,24d1 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 17f2,24d2 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0181 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 8086,1019 card 17f2,1019 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1106,3044 card 17f2,3044 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:02:0: chip 1412,1724 card 1412,1724 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:04:0: chip 109e,036e card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:04:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:0a:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 13f6,0111 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf2000000 - 0xf20fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf2100000 - 0xf21fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf2200000 - 0xf22fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] rev 162, Mem @ 0xf0000000/24, 0xe8000000/27

(--) PCI: (3:4:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xf2200000/12

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xf2201000 - 0xf2201fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf2100000 - 0xf21007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xf2000000 - 0xf201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf2300000 - 0xf23003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xf2200000 - 0xf2200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xf2201000 - 0xf2201fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf2100000 - 0xf21007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xf2000000 - 0xf201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf2300000 - 0xf23003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xf2200000 - 0xf2200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf2201000 - 0xf2201fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf2100000 - 0xf21007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf2000000 - 0xf201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf2300000 - 0xf23003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xf2200000 - 0xf2200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:39:58 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf2201000 - 0xf2201fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf2100000 - 0xf21007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf2000000 - 0xf201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf2300000 - 0xf23003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xf2200000 - 0xf2200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf2201000 - 0xf2201fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf2100000 - 0xf21007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf2000000 - 0xf201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf2300000 - 0xf23003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xf2200000 - 0xf2200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [39] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.18.20.13.30

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG L226W (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): LG L226W (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050_60"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 83); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf2201000 - 0xf2201fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf2100000 - 0xf21007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf2000000 - 0xf201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf2300000 - 0xf23003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xf2200000 - 0xf2200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [40] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [41] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050_60"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "VideoOverlay" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us,el"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us,el"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbOptions: "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Damage Notification Manager" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel RC Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Any thoughts? Maybe my card is too old for supporting 60Hz with 1680x1050?? The resolution is working but the flickering is eye-killer   :Sad: 

----------

## Stever

Well, sorry, but I'm out of ideas.  As far as I can tell your log shows it is using your modeline, and that looks like a 60Hz modeline to me.  My card is much older than yours and it is driving 1920x1080@60Hz without any problems.

Maybe KDE is changing modes on you?  You could try

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm stop

# X

```

And see what that looks like (should be a pretty black-and-white cross-hatch pattern with an old-school X cursor)

Or see if your monitor will tell you its current scan rates in its menus?

Or maybe the modeline is the problem, you could try tweakng it with xvidtune (or is there a newer, better tool for that?)

Sorry, just guessing at this point.

----------

## Stever

Hmmm, last shot:

I noticed that your modeline is named "1680x1050_60.00", while your modes call out "1680x1050_60".  Any chance that mismatch is causing the problem?

----------

## TemplarKnight

nah, i tried setting the DPI with

```
Option "DPI"   "96 x 96"
```

and flickering is fixed a bit.

Is there any other way apart from kde menu to check what's the current resolution? kde reports its 50Hz which really isn't the best for this monitor...

btw Stever, tnx for ur time   :Smile: 

----------

## Stever

Hmmm, funny thing:

To answer your question I had to move to my other computer which has a 1680x1050 monitor attached.  I know this monitor is running at 60Hz, but looking at KDE Display Settings also says "50Hz".

The ways I would would check are:

Monitor itself - most have menu option that displays current mode.

nvidia-settings - emerge this and look under "X Server Display Configuration" - you can set the refresh here

xvidtune - emerge this and you can tweak modeline parameters - also shows current sync frequencies

So maybe you are really running at 60Hz and your flicker is really an unrelated problem?

----------

## TemplarKnight

 *Stever wrote:*   

> Hmmm, funny thing:
> 
> To answer your question I had to move to my other computer which has a 1680x1050 monitor attached.  I know this monitor is running at 60Hz, but looking at KDE Display Settings also says "50Hz".
> 
> The ways I would would check are:
> ...

 

Hmmm, i emerged nvidia-settings and set the refresh rate to 60Hz but i still get a bit of flickering. As i notice, this happens only with text, so it must be some anti-aliasing setting that i should dig out.

Thanx anyways Stever for your help   :Smile: 

----------

